

Working on This Front End Framework: Looking for Some Feedback - uloga
http://decorator.codable.org/getit
I&#x27;m working on this framework for my own use. I thought some people may find it useful as well, that&#x27;s why I&#x27;ve created this online dox (that need to be updated - still in progress tho) and added some examples as well as a git repo.<p>FW is inspired by bootstrap and some other frameworks. :)<p>The idea behind it was to create a front-end fw first and then a drag drop theme builder which I&#x27;m gonna include into a opensource cms that I&#x27;m currently working on which is  inspired by squarespace.com
======
uloga
I'm working on this framework for my own use. I thought some people may find
it useful as well, that's why I've created this online dox (that need to be
updated - still in progress tho) and added some examples as well as a git
repo.

FW is inspired by bootstrap and some other frameworks. :)

The idea behind it was to create a front-end fw first and then a drag drop
theme builder which I'm gonna include into a opensource cms that I'm currently
working on, which is inspired by squarespace.com

